# Dear, North Slope



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

I really don't know how to say this, so i will just come out and say it. I'm not shooting with you this week. You haven't been sensative enough to my needs, and you never compliment me on anything! I just thought you could treat me like hogan treats Fin. Plus, i coach a Jr. Jazz team, and the league gave us tickets to the game on Friday. Therefore I will have to drive all those little buttheads downtown to watch the game. So, I'm out. And you really are a great partner. 

Sorry,

Idiotic.....


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

So does this mean North Slope needs a partner?


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

weatherby25 said:


> So does this mean North Slope needs a partner?


More importantly, does this mean Idoitwithabow is free again? :wink:


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

:shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

what no pork swords at this weeks league. what a shame.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

weatherby25 said:


> So does this mean North Slope needs a partner?


Vulture!


InvaderZim said:


> weatherby25 said:
> 
> 
> > So does this mean North Slope needs a partner?
> ...


You must have seen pictures of me or something. :wink:


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Awesome location Idiot! Spit on my screen. :lol: See you next week.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

callofthewild said:


> what no pork swords at this weeks league. what a shame.


I'll be there shooting tonight and tomorrow as well. I have the money in hand and am guarding it with a tight grip and a nasty snarl on my face.... :lol:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I wont be there this friday it the wife B-day and i dont want to die. But we will proubly try to make it next friday.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I had my computer down for a day and look what happens! It o.k. I.W.A.B I will get a sub shooter and you can go hang out with your little snot nose party friends. I will try to pay more attention to your needs the following week. :?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I'd volunteer if its ok with you.... seeing as how I will just be a free agent when I show up tonight. If not, hopefully I get to shoot with somebody. Anyway, it should be good to meet the folks that make it. I met Shane (?) who I believe says he goes by highcountryarcher on here. Sorry, I'm horrible with names so I hope I got that right. Really nice guy and it was fun to shoot and talk with him a bit. I also saw one of the new broadheads G had there with him. Very cool!!! I was impressed with him shooting right through one of the big rolling targets with an unsharpened broadhead.... I didn't see it but Shane did and told me about it. Thats a pretty cool trick and a tough mech broadhead it seems like. Anyway, we're rearranging kid pickup tonight so I can make it over so I'm really looking forward to visiting with folks and hopefully shooting a little. 8)


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Weatherby can you shoot for me tonight? Not prepaid but hey, everyone will have a partner. Maybe North Slope can shoot with Finn?


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry, can't make it. I'm busy for the next couple weeks. My single days are drawing to a close and this house needs some serious attention before she gets here.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Went and visited, did not shoot, but did meet RR and Zim finally. Zim gave me the "secret hand shake". It was nice to meet both.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

weatherby25 said:


> :shock: :shock: :shock:


My thoughts exactly


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> Went and visited, did not shoot, but did meet RR and Zim finally. Zim gave me the "secret hand shake". It was nice to meet both.


Funny, he didn't call it a hand shake when he showed it to me. I'd say it was more like a hand JOB...


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> HOGAN said:
> 
> 
> > Went and visited, did not shoot, but did meet RR and Zim finally. Zim gave me the "secret hand shake". It was nice to meet both.
> ...


  :shock: -)O(- O-|-O


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

gut pile here we come. pun intended. _(O)_


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> Went and visited, did not shoot, but did meet RR and Zim finally. Zim gave me the "secret hand shake". It was nice to meet both.


I went and shot.... without contacts. Still did ok and it was great to shoot with Epek, Tex and Mrs Tex. You guys that I met there are all awesome folks... I should have made the effort to get there A LOT sooner. Zim, Bwhntr, Epek, North Slope, Hogan, Tex O Bob team, and the other folks were all really nice and I'll for sure try and make it every week from here on out. I may be over there again today... my daughter is pestering me to take her to shoot again. She is grounded for not getting work done at school.... but if Wendy goes out with her kids, I may ease up enough to go shoot. I'll have to run over anyway and settle up with the guys for last night and refletching an arrow. I wasn't aware I had to pay the lady in pink and since she didn't have a debit card swiper handy, I figured I'll go over today and have them run it at the counter. I didn't get the secret hand shake from Zim... maybe I better count my blessings on that one. :lol: Saw the new broadhead again.... very cool stuff. Epek, you're a hell of a shot (sorry I tanked a couple of the targets) and Tex, my daughter loved the arrows you and Mrs. Tex were shooting. I thought they were very cool. Anyway, good folks, lots of fun, like Tex said, some really hot gals that were shooting (hey, he said it was ok to admit it :lol: ) and hopefully I can get the wife to join me over there a little more often, even if she doesn't shoot. See you guys next Friday. I hope this doesn't get me banned.... I surprised by how short some of the guys were... but they had giant personalities and were just as nice as I expected when I met em.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> .... I surprised by how short some of the guys were...


:rotfl:

This is how rumors get started. :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > .... I surprised by how short some of the guys were...
> ...


 :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:

Short guy's rule !!! Kill the Giant !!!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

> Weatherby can you shoot for me tonight?


Sorry I just checked this. I actully forgot the shoot was last night.  I would have lovced to have been there. Maybe next week if finn is busy the next couple weeks I can shoot for him.


----------

